# Help on a lycaste



## L I Jane (Jun 30, 2015)

I got this a number of years ago labeled as skinneri alba which I certainly don't believe. Any ideas? It's quite cupped so maybe a little anguloa in it? Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## Hugorchids (Jul 1, 2015)

definitely not a skinneri, looks like some Anglocaste hybrid


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree with Hugorchids.


----------

